# Holding slingshot



## Dave55 (May 4, 2016)

I'm new to the slingshot world and I have a stupid question so here it goes. I'm left handed which hand do I hold the slingshot in ? Told ya


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Probably your right hand.. but more importantly than which hand is your dominant 1.. you need to find out which eye is dominant if it's you left eye hold the frame in your right hand and vice versa.. even if it feels Unatural at first


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You generally draw with your dominant hand. "Generally", I have seen right handers draw left and left handers draw right. Eye dominance has a lot to do with it as well. If you are right eye dominant drawing with your right and holding with your left might be the best way to go. Trial and error FTW.


----------



## Dave55 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the input that helps out alot


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

My wife who is right handed in everything was shooting a scope mounted rifle many years ago. I noticed she was trying to sight down the barrel with her left eye and she was missing. I told her to hold the gun to her left shoulder and she shot like Annie Oakley! She always took pictures holding the camera righty and looking through the lens with her left eye. The photos were always unbalanced. Is that relevant these days? Do cameras have viewfinders anymore? Am I showing my age? So anyway, she is left eye dominant but right handed.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You tube


----------

